# 9-1-1 call humor



## SigOne (Aug 29, 2013)

Caller: Operator, I'm not entirely sure of this, but I think my wife is dead ...
9-1-1 operator: Why do you think that?
Caller: Well, the sex is the same, but the laundry keeps piling up


----------

